# new member



## OceanDude (Jul 6, 2003)

Oops! I broke protocol already by posting to a few threads before I introduced myself.  

Hi, I???m OceanDude and I???m a very young spirited middle aged guy who is too stubborn to realize that I am suppose to be slowing down now and giving all my hard won income to the medical community to mend my career sacrificed body. So, having ???opted out of the federal income tax cow game??? by leaving the rat-race of science/ engineering/ computers I am currently undergoing a complete body transformation. I just refuse to work crazy hours anymore, get exhausted/stressed and become more and more unfit. Quality of Life is number Uno. It took me 24 years to finally figure out that a Federal Income Tax is INSANE ??? why work and empower/feed political bureaucrats when you can donate your time and be much more happy   ?  I???m really not as radical as I sound here (actually very conservative). I won???t go back to work until I am more fit than I have ever been and there are real jobs out there that don???t require I sacrifice my principals, my ethics or my health. See I told you I am young spirited (that youthful naivety and idealism keeps me young) . I am proud of the fact that I have lost over 44 lbs of fat and gained 8 lbs of muscle on a 6??? frame over an 18 week program. I have gone from 32% body fat to my current 10% level at 191 lbs. My final goal is the elusive ???6-pack???. I am predicting a healthy economy to be co-incident with me achieving this final goal (Investment tip: Don???t invest in pork belly futures or if you do, sell them short.).

See you on the boards.
OD


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2003)

even though you've been here awhile now, welcome to IM OceanDude!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey Ocean


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 6, 2003)

Whattup dude!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome man! It a great place, enjoy!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 6, 2003)

Hello congrats on your success!!!   

there is a lot of useful information, and just about as much useless, but none the less, incredibly entertaining!!!:bounce:


----------



## ZECH (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome OD!!


----------

